# Pegging. What do you think?



## upnorth2505 (Feb 19, 2010)

For those who do not have a definition, "pegging" is the heterosexual act of getting anally penetrated. This is where the man gets fucked.

Usually, the girlfriend/wife will use a strap-on dildo device and act as the &#8220;top&#8221; so to speak. This is not a gay thing, but some guys like it as a variation in sex play. What do you think?


----------



## BigTitLvr (Feb 19, 2010)

Whatever floats your boat, I guess. As long as you're not hurting anyone...


----------



## tical916 (Feb 19, 2010)

BigTitLvr said:


> Whatever floats your boat, I guess. As long as you're not hurting anyone...


Not a gay thing? Sure


----------



## PadawanBater (Feb 19, 2010)

tical916 said:


> Not a gay thing? Sure


How is it gay if a chick is fucking a guy?

lol bro, your polls are skewed. There should be an option up there "not interested"...


----------



## tical916 (Feb 19, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> How is it gay if a chick is fucking a guy?
> 
> lol bro, your polls are skewed. There should be an option up there "not interested"...


Once you go anything bigger than a tongue or finger tip, and get up to a 12" plastic cock somethings askew.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 20, 2010)

Dude, just go and get some cock already,lol.


upnorth2505 said:


> For those who do not have a definition, "pegging" is the heterosexual act of getting anally penetrated. This is where the man gets fucked.
> 
> Usually, the girlfriend/wife will use a strap-on dildo device and act as the top so to speak. This is not a gay thing, but some guys like it as a variation in sex play. What do you think?


----------



## drumbum3218 (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea...I'm gonna go with....kiss-ass

anatomically and reproductively speaking, I'm gonna say males should do the penetrating not recieve it. But politically speaking, "the world is your oyster" whatever floats the boat, as long as no one is forced or hurt. And I don't know shit, I don't make the rules, who are we to say right from wrong? Right to me is it works, you enjoy it, and it doesnt compromise the health, safety, well being of you or others. Life is short, make it beautiful, even if that means making a poll to boost your self esteem/consoling the ego, or experimenting with sexuality. Who the fuck cares what other ppl think? I'm sure ur def. not the only person that is only slightly gay and self conscious about it (that was a joke). If that makes u feel n e better. I guess its part of our nature to conform to the majority, tho. What do u want to hear? thats what I'll vote for. Out of the +7 billion ppl, I'm sure there are plenty of dudes interested in "pegging". but really, "no external environment can affect your inner experience."-SJV. So, am *I* "out of line" here, my peers? whom I pray for acceptance. no, don't want to hurt feelings tho, but still...it seems like a waste of sensitivity, be sensitive to ur surroundings, but more important be more sensitive to your self, and even more so, dont listen to me, again, listen to ur self


----------



## upnorth2505 (Feb 20, 2010)

tical916 said:


> Once you go anything bigger than a tongue or finger tip, and get up to a 12" plastic cock somethings askew.


I never mentioned a 12" dildo!! Ouch! That would hurt!


----------



## upnorth2505 (Feb 20, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> Dude, just go and get some cock already,lol.


 
Don't worry about that. Got the bases covered there. That doesn't diminish my, oh how can I say, my admittedly intense interest in human sexual behavior.

These are all things inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 20, 2010)

I couldn't really vote, as I am a woman.I personally am not into butt sex.I've had my finger in a guy's butt before,wasn't my thing really.But to each their own. 


upnorth2505 said:


> Don't worry about that. Got the bases covered there. That doesn't diminish my, oh how can I say, my admittedly intense interest in human sexual behavior.
> 
> These are all things inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## qptyqpty (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol. Pegging is groovy. I have the gf do it sometimes. She doesnt possess the manly skill to fuck with a penis so we dont do it very often =)


----------



## upnorth2505 (Feb 20, 2010)

qptyqpty said:


> Lol. Pegging is groovy. I have the gf do it sometimes. She doesnt possess the manly skill to fuck with a penis so we dont do it very often =)


That is only a matter of communication/education.  Does she like anything that is a bit on the freaky side?


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree, to each his own. But it would indicate that there may be some deep seated psychological issues involed. Some sort of anal fixation or maybe a repressed chilhood memory of bouncing up and down on wicked Uncle Ernie's lap. Just for the record, my butt is an outie not an inie.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Feb 21, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> I agree, to each his own. But it would indicate that there may be some deep seated psychological issues involed. Some sort of anal fixation or maybe a repressed chilhood memory of bouncing up and down on wicked Uncle Ernie's lap. Just for the record, my butt is an outie not an inie.


I'm not sure how "deep seated" this is. Some guys (not gay) like to feel things in their butt now and then. It is not that big of a deal. I think the deal is, is that very few would ever admit it.


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 21, 2010)

You're right it is no big deal. If a guy likes his girl to do him, it'd their business. I just threw in the psychology bullshit because I have been watching Frasier reruns.lol


----------



## upnorth2505 (Feb 21, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> You're right it is no big deal. If a guy likes his girl to do him, it'd their business. I just threw in the psychology bullshit because I have been watching Frasier reruns.lol


LOL That is one of my all time favorite shows!


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 21, 2010)

Me too. I have all 11 seasons and have watched them from start to finish at least five times.


----------



## Sustainable420 (Feb 21, 2010)

Google: Aneros. I was on Urban Dictionary when I came across the term. Never looked into it myself, but supposedly it's, you know...


----------



## upnorth2505 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sustainable420 said:


> Google: Aneros. I was on Urban Dictionary when I came across the term. Never looked into it myself, but supposedly it's, you know...







http://images.allegrocentral.com/2B/8B/Aneros-Eupho-Prostate-Massager-216795-PRODUCT-MEDIUM_IMAGE.jpg












Yuk. Looks like a cruel medical experiment. Even str8 guys would want something that looks more like a cock?


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like the idea of that thing is to massage the prostate. Supposed to make orgasm more intense.


----------



## one11 (Feb 21, 2010)

i dont see whats so appealing about assholes. i fingered a bitch in the ass once as i was fucking her.( she was riding me) and my finger smelled like shit. so why would you want your dick or fingers or tounge to smell or taste like shit. assholes are where shit comes from. if u like sticking ur body in assholes, then let me stick my pile of poop in ur face. and i eat a lot of nachos with xtra cheeze and jalapenos so my shit is stinky and green and nasty as fuck.


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn, thats the nastiest all you can eat buffet on earth.


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 21, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> Dude, just go and get some cock already,lol.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Feb 21, 2010)

one11 said:


> i dont see whats so appealing about assholes. i fingered a bitch in the ass once as i was fucking her.( she was riding me) and my finger smelled like shit. so why would you want your dick or fingers or tounge to smell or taste like shit. assholes are where shit comes from. if u like sticking ur body in assholes, then let me stick my pile of poop in ur face. and i eat a lot of nachos with xtra cheeze and jalapenos so my shit is stinky and green and nasty as fuck.


Can we date?


----------



## PadawanBater (Feb 21, 2010)

one11 said:


> i dont see whats so appealing about assholes. i fingered a bitch in the ass once as i was fucking her.( she was riding me) and my finger smelled like shit. so why would you want your dick or fingers or tounge to smell or taste like shit. assholes are where shit comes from. if u like sticking ur body in assholes, then let me stick my pile of poop in ur face. and i eat a lot of nachos with xtra cheeze and jalapenos so my shit is stinky and green and nasty as fuck.



Damn dude, I think you're missing the point to the ass. I'm a HUGE ass fan, probably my second favorite part about a girl after the face. The appeal is in the way she works it, it's a combination of confidence and sex appeal. And usually most chicks keep their asses pretty clean, hopefully...


----------



## one11 (Feb 22, 2010)

No we cannot date UpNorth. Unless your hot with a pussy that hasnt been under the scalpel.



PadawanBater said:


> Damn dude, I think you're missing the point to the ass. I'm a HUGE ass fan, probably my second favorite part about a girl after the face. The appeal is in the way she works it, it's a combination of confidence and sex appeal. And usually most chicks keep their asses pretty clean, hopefully...


I think im just too lazy to go buy lube. Especially when theres a beautiful body part that lubes itself naturally right next to it.


----------



## Sustainable420 (Feb 25, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> Damn dude, I think you're missing the point to the ass. I'm a HUGE ass fan, probably my second favorite part about a girl after the face. The appeal is in the way she works it, it's a combination of confidence and sex appeal. And usually most chicks keep their asses pretty clean, hopefully...


 That just reminded me of an episode of Curb.

ASS MAN!


----------



## BoB772420 (Mar 19, 2010)

i wouldnt let anyone shove anything up my ass even if it was my girl


----------

